# Vag Com must do tweaks



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm sure this has been touched on previously but I've only just got my TTS so I probably wasn't paying enough attention.

Is there any must do Vag Com tweaks that anyone would recommend please?

I definitely want the alarm "chirp", as I'd rather hear it was locked/unlocked without having to keep looking at the lights flashing.

Any good recomendations please?

Also, is there any near me who could help who's got the Vag Com?

Thanks,

Mart 

ps... I will be changing my sig...lol!


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

mac1967 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm sure this has been touched on previously but I've only just got my TTS so I probably wasn't paying enough attention.
> 
> ...


How can you pay attention, you have a TTS :lol: 8)


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

I'd like to enquiry about this aswell.

Any wise Guru's out there....

Would be good if we had a list of the options and could give some beer tokens to anyone who'd do it for us


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Bayley said:


> I'd like to enquiry about this aswell.
> 
> Any wise Guru's out there....
> 
> Would be good if we had a list of the options and could give some beer tokens to anyone who'd do it for us


There is a stickie at the top of the page?!


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

It doesn't explain any helpful or kool mod's that can achieved from VAGCCOM does it!?


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

If you have BOSE, change the setting from leather/Gasoline to Cloth/Gasoline to get more BASS, done this myself and makes a huge difference..not sure if it works on non BOSE cars with that little amp.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dayer2910 said:


> If you have BOSE, change the setting from leather/Gasoline to Cloth/Gasoline to get more BASS, done this myself and makes a huge difference..not sure if it works on non BOSE cars with that little amp.


Anyone in Dublin with a VAG Com?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Im sure someone did start a list recently, have a search!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

On mine I have set:

Chirp on lock (but not unlock)
Enabled clock display on the HU
Enabled rear lights when the DRLs are on
Switched on coming home/going away lights

Think that's it.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

beepcake said:


> On mine I have set:
> 
> Chirp on lock (but not unlock)
> Enabled clock display on the HU
> ...


Thanks, sounds useful. I need some one local (Nottinghamshire) to help me do it lol!

Regards,

Mart


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

mac1967 said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> > On mine I have set:
> ...


I have a switch/button on the light switch for the come home lighting! I must admit I hav t checked to see if my back lights are on, but again I have a switch to put DRL's on or off!
A Chirp would be nice tho


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

Activated coming/leaving home lights
Disabled seatbelt unplugged bonger
Hazard lights on severe braking


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Philplop said:


> Activated coming/leaving home lights
> Disabled seatbelt unplugged bonger
> Hazard lights on severe braking


Yes that seat belt bong is a bugger!!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

My seatbelt bong is disabled, but I didn't do that one .. not sure if that was standard or whether the previous owner changed it.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

illingworth22 said:


> I have a switch/button on the light switch for the come home lighting! I must admit I hav t checked to see if my back lights are on, but again I have a switch to put DRL's on or off!
> A Chirp would be nice tho


Yeah, if you paid for the option you get a switch, if you didn't you can enable it with VCDS and control it from the DIS for nothing :lol: As for the DRLs, they will be front only unless you're in Scandinavia where they use front and rear - I've set mine to Scandinavian mode because I wanted them front and back


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Does the age or spec of the car have any effect on any of these options?

I have a pretty basic spec 2009 TDi and I would like to do most of the changes on here ie:
chirp on lock
enable clock display on HU
switch on coming home/going away lights (do I need the LEDs?)
Disabled seatbelt unplugged bonger
Hazard lights on severe braking

Also I think I remember reading that DRL can be activated even though I never specced it?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

T7GTK said:


> Does the age or spec of the car have any effect on any of these options?
> 
> I have a pretty basic spec 2009 TDi and I would like to do most of the changes on here ie:
> chirp on lock
> ...


I haven't looked at he hazard lights on braking (is that even legal over here?), but the rest should be fine - I've no idea if the DRLs can be activated without the switch though.


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

I think the hazard lights on severe breaking is an option on a number of cars from other manufacturers so I think it should be ok.

Is anyone with a VAGCOM based in or around the Liverpool area?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

T7GTK said:


> I think the hazard lights on severe breaking is an option on a number of cars from other manufacturers so I think it should be ok.
> 
> Is anyone with a VAGCOM based in or around the Liverpool area?


I'm Runcorn/Warrington way.


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been having a look on Wak's site at some of the possible tweeks.

Is it possible to have the windows automatically close (if open) when one locks the car, but NOT have them open on unlocking.

It'd be nice to have the former, but the latter would be unbearable with the temperamental weather we get in England.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ive seen a few vids of some cars having their DRL lights pulsating is that even possible with a vagcom tweak or is it a chav mod?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I thought the hazard flashers on e-braking was standard on all Mk2s


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Ive seen a few vids of some cars having their DRL lights pulsating is that even possible with a vagcom tweak or is it a chav mod?


I think it's down to the fact that LEDs flicker on and off very quickly and this sometimes causes conflicts with the frame rate of the video camera. Kind of like how sometimes propellers can appear to move very slowly or even seem to have stopped.

Top Gear seem to like this effect!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

jam3sc said:


> Is it possible to have the windows automatically close (if open) when one locks the car, but NOT have them open on unlocking.
> 
> It'd be nice to have the former, but the latter would be unbearable with the temperamental weather we get in England.


You know you can just keep hold of the lock button on the key for this?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

richieshore said:


> jam3sc said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to have the windows automatically close (if open) when one locks the car, but NOT have them open on unlocking.
> ...


Not on my first TT (08 TDi) you couldn't!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

illingworth22 said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > jam3sc said:
> ...


You could have - if you had activated it in the DIS menu.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

- increase exhaust note
- increase boost
- decrease understeer
- unlock extra cilinder
- disable max 250 kmh


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

I really want this mod for the summer...

Have no idea how its done im hoping VAGCOM.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

beepcake said:


> On mine I have set: Chirp on lock (but not unlock


Ooh great tip, on lock I like but forgot I could disable it on unlock as not necessary, so I will disable that one.
And it was me that set both  :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

moro anis said:


> I thought the hazard flashers on e-braking was standard on all Mk2s


Available but still needs activating - did mine recently


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Front fogs on cornering, left for turning left, right for turning right
Edit: BOTH front fogs as cornering lights with reverse gear active 
'Cloth/gasoline' for better sound from Bose
Comfort window close on locking
Comfort Indicators increase from 3 flashes to 5 flashes
Drivers door unlock only (passenger stays locked )
Coming home lights
Leaving home lights
Auto turn lights on above 90 mph :wink: 
DOOR MIRROR SYNC:
synchronise mirror adjust (default off) - adjust the drivers mirror, then adjust the passenger mirror. 
When you readjust the drivers mirror the passenger mirror moves as well so for most cases you only need to adjust the drivers 
mirror side for a wider/narrower view or a different driver when the seat is moved back/forward
emergency brake lights flashing - flashes brake lights when abs triggers
emergency braking - flashes all indicators when abs triggered
headlight washer delay increased to 10 times windscreen wash before headlights washed


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Need someone near Birmingham to aid me with these mods :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bayley said:


> I really want this mod for the summer...
> 
> Have no idea how its done im hoping VAGCOM.


Is it wise doing that without the engine running, would it drain the battery?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Bayley said:


> I really want this mod for the summer...
> 
> Have no idea how its done im hoping VAGCOM.


You hope in vain I'm afraid. To achieve that you need to fit a specific after-market remote hood operating unit.
Others on here have done it so a search should give results.


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

What about needle sweep?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

grasmere said:


> Front fogs on cornering
> 'Cloth/gasoline' for better sound from Bose
> Comfort window close on locking
> Comfort Indicators increase from 3 flashes to 5 flashes
> ...


Wow,
Have you really done all those or is it a wish list?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

moro anis said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > Front fogs on cornering
> ...


Yes, done all these on my new 2013 TT  
The only one not tested is auto lights on above 90 mph - been there just didn't notice the lights :roll:


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great list!!
Somebody Vag Com me!!


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

Bayley said:


> Need someone near Birmingham to aid me with these mods :wink:


+1!

So just to clarify; is having the windows close on locking, a separate setting having them open on unlock? So it's possible to have one without the other?

The front fogs on cornering sounds interesting, I'll have to do a little search for videos.


----------



## maTT87 (May 17, 2013)

grasmere said:


> Front fogs on cornering
> 'Cloth/gasoline' for better sound from Bose
> Comfort window close on locking
> Comfort Indicators increase from 3 flashes to 5 flashes
> ...


brilliant list!

how many of these mods are available on a 2007 TFSI?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

The only one I haven't seen (on my 2007) is the wing mirror ones, but given the relative distances of them it sounds pretty daft to me anyway


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Can you really make the roof go down with the key fob on roadsters via Vag Com??

Regards,

Martin


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

No, as far as I know that's a separate physical module that needs to be installed - it's not a software only thing.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

grasmere said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > grasmere said:
> ...


What is "Front fogs on cornering"

Dose the Cloth on Bose really work?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

illingworth22 said:


> What is "Front fogs on cornering"
> 
> Dose the Cloth on Bose really work?


It turns the fog light on to light up the kerbside when you corner afaik.

And yeah, the cloth thing does make a difference, I did it to @Audiphil's car a few weeks back and it gave more "umph"


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

beepcake said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> > What is "Front fogs on cornering"
> ...


Hello Dublin..... Any VAG Com peeps in or around Dublin


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

Cornering Fogs are only available on MY2010 and newer cars. They have an updated lighting module, one of many newer bits. The white DIS is a good indicator.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

beepcake said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> > What is "Front fogs on cornering", Dose the Cloth on Bose really work?
> ...


Correct on both counts, plus
BOTH front fogs as cornering lights with reverse gear active - (see what your front is turning into )
and the cloth on Bose is very obvious


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

BigAardvaark said:


> Cornering Fogs are only available on MY2010 and newer cars. They have an updated lighting module, one of many newer bits. The white DIS is a good indicator.


VCDS gives me the option on mine, although I have never set it.


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Hey all, new here. Just picked up a V6 Roadster and love it. Bose is a bit lacking though.

Anyone done the VCDS swap from leather to cloth, does it really make a difference?

Thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

V6Kent said:


> Hey all, new here. Just picked up a V6 Roadster and love it. Bose is a bit lacking though.
> 
> Anyone done the VCDS swap from leather to cloth, does it really make a difference?
> 
> Thanks


Hi and welcome - read the few posts before yours for the answer :wink:


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

grasmere said:


> V6Kent said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, new here. Just picked up a V6 Roadster and love it. Bose is a bit lacking though.
> ...


Sorry ... will do.

Thanks


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Pm'd all the people close to bham for VAGCOM beer money tokens and no luck [smiley=bigcry.gif]

why does no1 want my shiny beer tokens!


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

OK No to Dublin.... I Will be in YORKSHIRE (Home) next month any VAG Com's near Wakefield?..... I could travel as far as Harrogate :roll:  8)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

illingworth22 said:


> OK No to Dublin.... I Will be in YORKSHIRE (Home) next month any VAG Com's near Wakefield?..... I could travel as far as Harrogate :roll:  8)


 :wink: be happy to help if all else fails, some of the changes wont be available of course dependant on year and model 
but there's only one way to find out . . .


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

V6Kent said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > V6Kent said:
> ...


Ha no probs 

But yes, changing between cloth/leather/diesel/gasoline really can make a big difference to the bass sound especially.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

anyone know if you can change the bose settings from cloth to leather on the mk1 tt? its a bose system, though i'd ask as i didnt have much luck on the mk1 section

cheers mk2'ers


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Why not 5 or 6 of you put your heads together and buy a vagcom thingy, draw lots for numbers.....lowest number gets first dibs, use it for tweaks and post onto the next lowest number user, when your all done flog it on eBay....split money.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Is it possible to get the speed/rev dials to do that needle sweep when turning the ignitin on with vagcom?

Example: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=needl ... 20&bih=356


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Bayley said:


> Is it possible to get the speed/rev dials to do that needle sweep when turning the ignitin on with vagcom?
> 
> Example: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=needl ... 20&bih=356


Couldn't on my 4/2010 model but some have - only way is to try it perhaps, what's your exact model ?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I think it's just a feature on newer cars.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

07 3.2 roadster quattro


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Bayley said:


> 07 3.2 roadster quattro


Hmm - would expect not unless someone knows different ....


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Bayley said:


> 07 3.2 roadster quattro


I meant new cars do it, old ones don't - if your car doesn't do it you cant switch it on.


----------



## Jparnell11 (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you think you could set the rear spoiler to come up when you unlock and down on lock the car?


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Can the cloth setting only be set by vagcom?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

planman said:


> Can the cloth setting only be set by vagcom?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, or the dealer software.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Jparnell11 said:


> Do you think you could set the rear spoiler to come up when you unlock and down on lock the car?


That would be awesome.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Jparnell11 said:


> Do you think you could set the rear spoiler to come up when you unlock and down on lock the car?


Only with the key in the driver's door lock I'm afraid. Won't work using buttons on key  
Rear spoiler lowering when lock
Central Electronics: Byte 13: Bit 7 Rear Spoiler Comfort Lowering via Door Lock active


----------



## ACEdwards (May 21, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to get a few of these done once I can PM members! 
On a 2011 (60 plate) s-line does anybody know if Vag-Com is needed to operate the windows with the key fob and automatically turn off the headlights when the ignition is turned off?

I hope that these two changes can be made easily, coming from a vauxhall corsa that had these settings it would be a shame for the TT to not be able to do these basic functions.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The window setting you can do yourself in the DIS for windows open on unlock and close on lock. You have to hold down the fob button though.

Use the bottom button on the stalk & cycle through to the screen that says Set/Check/Menu Off
Use end button to select Set and press bottom button
Similarly select the down arrow for the next screen
Select windows
Press bottom button to get a tick next to Convenience open.

Similarly select back 2/3 times and then Menu Off.

Headlights off with ignition is already there.


----------



## Jazzmaster71 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have VCDS and I only want to program the alarm chirp on activate.
Is there a How-to-do procedure on this? What programming block I need to alter to change this?
Also if anybody know how to deactivate fog light alarm bubl failure that would be great too.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Jazzmaster71 said:


> I have VCDS and I only want to program the alarm chirp on activate.
> Is there a How-to-do procedure on this? What programming block I need to alter to change this?
> Also if anybody know how to deactivate fog light alarm bubl failure that would be great too.


Go into Central Electronics, Coding, Long Coding Helper and move along the bits until you see a checkbox for it - it's pretty self explanatory


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Bayley said:


> Pm'd all the people close to bham for VAGCOM beer money tokens and no luck [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> why does no1 want my shiny beer tokens!


I am close to Brum, I live in Coventry so not too much of a trek. My 08 V6 is getting it wheels refurbed this week but once its back I should be able to meet up with you.
I actually have the old vagcom software on a really old laptop which has no battery power so needs AC power to work :roll: , I need to download and update my vagcom as I plugged it in the other day and I don't have the 8J model option for TT's just the older 8N MK1 version.

I can drop you a PM when I am sorted with it on my TT and see what we can do.

Beer tokens sound good [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

shurcomb said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> > Pm'd all the people close to bham for VAGCOM beer money tokens and no luck [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


I work in Birmingham and would love a few VAGCOM tweets doing too. If you could PM me when you're all sorted I can also provide beers


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

How loud is the chirp on lock ?
If it's not deafening I'd be interested in that.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

shurcomb said:


> I am close to Brum, I live in Coventry so not too much of a trek. My 08 V6 is getting it wheels refurbed this week but once its back I should be able to meet up with you.
> I actually have the old vagcom software on a really old laptop which has no battery power so needs AC power to work :roll: , I need to download and update my vagcom as I plugged it in the other day and I don't have the 8J model option for TT's just the older 8N MK1 version.
> 
> I can drop you a PM when I am sorted with it on my TT and see what we can do.
> ...


Are you sure your cable is up to date if you last used it on the Mk1?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Phage said:


> How loud is the chirp on lock ?
> If it's not deafening I'd be interested in that.


Loud enough to hear from a distance when locking, but not loud/long enough to wake the street up - I find it ok.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

jam3sc said:


> shurcomb said:
> 
> 
> > Bayley said:
> ...


Ok buddie, let me know then!  im sure someone else from birmingham wanted some tweaks completing aswell!


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

beepcake said:


> Are you sure your cable is up to date if you last used it on the Mk1?


It plugs in and talked to the ECU when I briefly tried it at the wknd, but until I have updated my software and rescanned my TT properly I guess I won't know 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

shurcomb said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure your cable is up to date if you last used it on the Mk1?
> ...


Did you manage to update the software and check if your cable works? Realllly want some tweaks doing


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Anyone near Bham available to help us?


----------



## ACEdwards (May 21, 2013)

Someone could open an off licence with the amount of beers they would earn.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

I will get my cable & software updated later this week and have a scan of my TT, then let you know the results and we can sort something out 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Could someone put out some DIY for the changes they have one.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok, had a go with my cable and vcds. All working fine and my TT now chirps when locking, has coming home lights & no seat belt bong 

If people in the Coventry or south brum area want me to help them out then drop me a PM and we can arrange something.

Cheers,

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

grasmere said:


> Front fogs on cornering, left for turning left, right for turning right
> Edit: BOTH front fogs as cornering lights with reverse gear active
> 'Cloth/gasoline' for better sound from Bose
> Comfort window close on locking
> ...


Now added :
DRL rear lights (scandinavia mode) activated


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Can you explain what that is Ian, don't understand "DRL rear".


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It means rear lights on when the front DRLs are on: a mod I did myself some time ago in time for a trip to Norway.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

brittan said:


> It means rear lights on when the front DRLs are on: a mod I did myself some time ago in time for a trip to Norway.


+1 instead of having main lights on to get rear lights working during the day this operates as above with front DRLs


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I see, thanks both.


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

"Go into Central Electronics, Coding, Long Coding Helper and move along the bits until you see a checkbox for it - it's pretty self explanatory"

Hi... I do have vagcom but am alittle novice as to accessing all capabilities

I've managed to use the above quote to add the alarm chirp, which I saw many options...

What I'm struggling to find is how to activate the rear tail light to come on with DRL and adjust the stereo to cloth/gasoline

Anybody able to land a hand...

Cheers


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

grasmere said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > It means rear lights on when the front DRLs are on: a mod I did myself some time ago in time for a trip to Norway.
> ...


So effectively giving you front AND rear DRLs . . . And showing off your 3D rear lights :wink:


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

So so so want someone round west midlands to do some tweaks or me! Willing to travel + beer tokens + choclate tokens if your not into beer


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

Bayley said:


> So so so want someone round west midlands to do some tweaks or me! Willing to travel + beer tokens + choclate tokens if your not into beer


Im based Worcester.... I can dew afew things on Vagcom im just waiting for a reply to my post as to how to activate certain things. Soon as im in the know how, i dont mind you popping over


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Simplyperfect said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> > So so so want someone round west midlands to do some tweaks or me! Willing to travel + beer tokens + choclate tokens if your not into beer
> ...


Wicked 

Im sure there's a website with alot of guides on there, i'll try find it for you!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Simplyperfect said:


> "Go into Central Electronics, Coding, Long Coding Helper and move along the bits until you see a checkbox for it - it's pretty self explanatory"
> 
> Hi... I do have vagcom but am alittle novice as to accessing all capabilities
> 
> ...


Well it depends on your model etc as to what is available to see in VCDS , 
What I did was set up the connection, fully charged laptop with a text file open and got comfortable 
(Actually I got a very long USB extension and sat in the living room with a coffee with cable through window to the car  )
Started at first module and had a look round in long coding helper, adaptation etc if available and so on, just read your way through and makes notes as you find where things are just don't change or save anything during this exercise.
Record in the text file and there you are.
Once youve found your way round and noted things to go back to cause you will find loads, or ask then if still not found, then change ONE thing at a time noting the before and after codes so you can undo any cock ups :? Should you make any, though you shouldn't.
HTH :wink:

Ps the rear light change is in a section with a warning not to change anything unless you know what you are doing so well cover that later . . .


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Bayley said:


> Wicked
> 
> Im sure there's a website with alot of guides on there, i'll try find it for you!


 :roll: you're on it - lots of searches and you'll be amazed :wink:


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

grasmere said:


> Simplyperfect said:
> 
> 
> > "Go into Central Electronics, Coding, Long Coding Helper and move along the bits until you see a checkbox for it - it's pretty self explanatory"
> ...


yeah starting to work that out...

what im struggling with is how to change the stereo settings to cloth/gasoline ???


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

This is my note for the change, numbers may be different in yours

SOUND SYSTEM
June 2010 sound system 47 long code was 0436113 now 0446115
To change to cloth/gasoline and bose audiopilot
New 2013 TT
June 2013 was 0246313 now 0446315


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

grasmere said:


> This is my note for the change, numbers may be different in yours
> 
> SOUND SYSTEM
> June 2010 sound system 47 long code was 0436113 now 0446115
> ...


Thanks for that.... Finally cracked it though

What's the audiopilot?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Simplyperfect said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > This is my note for the change, numbers may be different in yours
> ...


Bose audiopilot - changes bose system volume dependent upon ambient noise in car, Audi version is called GALA


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

grasmere said:


> Simplyperfect said:
> 
> 
> > grasmere said:
> ...


Great....I will have a look at that tomorrow


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Simplyperfect said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > This is my note for the change, numbers may be different in yours
> ...


How noticeable is the difference??


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

OnTheMike said:


> Simplyperfect said:
> 
> 
> > grasmere said:
> ...


If im honestly speaking... sod all for me :roll:


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

After coming from an A3 with Bose, I cant believe how shocking it is in the TT. That was the only extra I was really keen on getting... oh well, the rest of the car kind of makes up for it!


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok....

Alittle Update - Few Mods done now, 
* Chrip on Lock
*Rear Lights with DRL active
*Fog Lights active for Reverse
*Bose HiFi Cloth/Gasoline
*Headlamp wash after 5 Squirts
*Soft touch Indicators to 6 flashes

Worcester Based....


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Simplyperfect said:


> Ok....
> 
> Alittle Update - Few Mods done now,
> * Chrip on Lock
> ...


Excellent 8)


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Simplyperfect said:


> Ok....
> 
> Alittle Update - Few Mods done now,
> * Chrip on Lock
> ...


When can I come and give you some beer tokens to do all of these for me please  Midlands based! Used to live in worcester!


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

Pop down....

I did try to message you back but i didnt have the option too in private message... ???

I have my own garage in Worcester, Give us a bell on 01905 29042


----------



## sweet potatos (Oct 21, 2012)

I just did the Bose stereo Cloth/Gasoline thing using VAG-COM. It's no problem at all. Just take care when doing it.
The info is actually on screen for you to decifer what you need to en-code ... then just do it ... but do it accurately and slowly!

I must say the difference is ace. I actually did it with the engine running and Stereo on ... you immediately hear the difference when you hit the Save Changes button(or whatever it was). The audio immediately sounds deeper and slightly heavier... would I notice if I had switched it off before doing it ... probably at first.

Worth doing though ... next for the Chirp when locking and Rear lights with DRL.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Simplyperfect said:


> Pop down....
> 
> I did try to message you back but i didnt have the option too in private message... ???
> 
> I have my own garage in Worcester, Give us a bell on 01905 29042


Off work friday/sat/sunday this week ill give you a bell matey!


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

I noticed in VCDS that in long coding, there is an option to tick for brake assistance on hill stop.... does this function work if ticked?


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Simplyperfect said:


> Pop down....
> 
> I did try to message you back but i didnt have the option too in private message... ???
> 
> I have my own garage in Worcester, Give us a bell on 01905 29042


Would you be able to mine please for some beer tokens as I live just down the road in Tewkesbury


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

tristan2 said:


> Simplyperfect said:
> 
> 
> > Pop down....
> ...


Yes mate.... no worries


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Might pop down tomorrow day if thats ok mate?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bayley said:


> Might pop down tomorrow day if thats ok mate?


Get that bloody spoiler on first and kill the pop up spoiler while your there


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

illingworth22 said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> > Might pop down tomorrow day if thats ok mate?
> ...


Tried to get it off tonight but theres more to it than i realised and now its going dark didnt want to leave it over night with a massive hole across the back.

I will 100% do it tomorrow as i'm off for a loooooong weeked


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

Simplyperfect said:


> I noticed in VCDS that in long coding, there is an option to tick for brake assistance on hill stop.... does this function work if ticked?


Looking again in VCDS under, ABS Control... Adaption does show "HILL ASSIST" - Does anyone know if this will work if ticked ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I thought you needed an extra access code to get into the ABS controller but if you can get in just give it a try and let us know the result.
I don't recall anyone else posting about trying to activate Hill Assist so you're pretty much on your own.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Simplyperfect said:


> Ok....
> 
> Alittle Update - Few Mods done now,
> * Chrip on Lock
> ...


Is *Rear Lights with DRL active called Scandinavian Lighting?


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

brittan said:


> I thought you needed an extra access code to get into the ABS controller but if you can get in just give it a try and let us know the result.
> I don't recall anyone else posting about trying to activate Hill Assist so you're pretty much on your own.


I did changed some settings on my hill hold assist, then again, car has HHA as standard.


----------



## Simplyperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

illingworth22 said:


> Simplyperfect said:
> 
> 
> > Ok....
> ...


I think it depends if your car is post or pre 2010.... My 2011 wasnt called that but ive just done a forum members 2007 and his was listed as Scandinavian..


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

illingworth22 said:


> Simplyperfect said:
> 
> 
> > Ok....
> ...


Not specifically I believe and not in my VCDS but that's what Scandinavian lighting is and certainly referred to as that on other forums/posts I've seen


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Big thanks for Simply Perfect for doing me some VAGCOM tweeks on my car today!

Seems that certain ones are not on available on the 2007 models. Cherp on lock, dial dance and altering the indicators flashes.

Unless anyone can state where they are... we couldn't find them.

But top bloke for doing them for me, free of charge and wouldn't even take the beer tokens!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My 07 TT bleeped on locking and unlocking

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

robokn said:


> My 07 TT bleeped on locking and unlocking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


Do you know where the coding is for the cherp?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Ok been looking through the internet found some very decent guides that might help a few people;

Audi TT Tweaker Guide = http://www.slideshare.net/autoobdtools/ ... ide-manual

Ross Tech VAGCOM = http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_TT_(8N)

Wak's TT VAGCOM Guides = http://www.wak-tt.com/

MK1 Guide = http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec41.shtml

Hope this helps you out - Simply Perfection.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Simplyperfect said:


> Simplyperfect said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed in VCDS that in long coding, there is an option to tick for brake assistance on hill stop.... does this function work if ticked?
> ...


Does this help?

"Played with VCDS a little as i had problem with the hill hold assist, kept stalling the engine.
Go in abs control module.
Click adaptation.
Select from the drop down list hill hold assist (HHS).
You can either disable it, enable it, disengage early, disengage late/clutch slipping.
For me worked best early.
Need to test it on incline.
Also found out why the comfort blink reset back to three blinks, apparently all keys need to be adapted, something to do with the "personal convenience setting"


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

Bayley said:


> Big thanks for Simply Perfect for doing me some VAGCOM tweeks on my car today!
> 
> Seems that certain ones are not on available on the 2007 models. Cherp on lock, dial dance and altering the indicators flashes.
> 
> ...


Simply Perfect did a few things for me today too:
Enabled AUX on stereo
Brake light flash on emergency braking
Synchronised wing mirror adjustment

Huge thanks!


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

jam3sc said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> > Big thanks for Simply Perfect for doing me some VAGCOM tweeks on my car today!
> ...


Must get mine done when I come back off holiday as I'm only 15 miles away from SIMPLY PERFECT


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Simply Perfect here is a post by another member about the hill assists issue you was looking at.

http://www.audienthusiasts.com/VagComHillHold.html


----------



## _Graeme (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi

I've not long had my 2013 TT Coupe with DRL's but no auto lights. I have managed to enable the coming home option in VAG COM and this works fine after setting the time in the DIS. But I can't seem to get the leaving home lights to work. Is there a specific setting for this ?

I just want the lights to come on when the car is unlocked from the remote, but it doesn't seem to want to work.

I've searched through every thread I can find, but there aren't any clear instructions. It also doesn't help that the search doesn't like the word "home".

Would anyone be able to advise what setting I am missing please ?

The coming lights only work when the door is opened not when the doors are locked from the remote, but I think this is normal behaviour.

Thanks 
Graeme


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone around the croydon way  ? If beer tokens are the accepted currency i have them, or i could use those funny paper things with the queens face on if anyone can help. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

robokn said:


> My 07 TT bleeped on locking and unlocking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


And my TTS.


----------



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

_Graeme said:


> Hi
> 
> I've not long had my 2013 TT Coupe with DRL's but no auto lights. I have managed to enable the coming home option in VAG COM and this works fine after setting the time in the DIS. But I can't seem to get the leaving home lights to work. Is there a specific setting for this ?
> 
> ...


Let me know if you ever get this sorted i carnt get leaving or home working got it in my dis with timer same as you drl no auto cheers


----------



## _Graeme (Apr 7, 2013)

I fear this thread isn't getting much attention so I'm posting a new thread to try get some help..


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi
Anyone near peterborough that could vagcom code my TT as I have fitted the rns-e head unit?

I'm willing to travel

Thanks


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Is it possible to close the windows with the key fob?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

tt3600 said:


> Is it possible to close the windows with the key fob?


Hold lock button 3 seconds. Activate in DIS if not already.


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

Joerek said:


> - increase exhaust note
> - increase boost
> - decrease understeer
> - unlock extra cilinder
> - disable max 250 kmh


I know this is an old thread, but just trying to educate myself on the mod's Vagcom can do. 
This made me chuckle though.


----------



## Jasons (Oct 14, 2013)

I bought the software and lead just after I got the car and have yet to do anything....

Is there a walk-through anywhere?

J


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

once you get used to it, there seems to a demand to access your vag-com !


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

Have done some tweaks with vagcom on my 2009 TTS but can't see where the option is to change the number of flashes on the indicators which is currently 3 flashes

Also can't see where the option is for the indicators to flash under emergency braking

And lastly why when I try to set the horn to beep when locking the car with the remote, vagcom won't allow me to save the change. It's currently set to 1 which means the indicators flash when locking the car but won't save it when I change the setting to 1

Any ideas on all the above?

Have made successful changes to the following though

Coming home/ leaving home lights on
Enabled rear drl lights
Changed leather to cloth for the sound improvement


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Markycambs said:


> Have done some tweaks with vagcom on my 2009 TTS but can't see where the option is to change the number of flashes on the indicators which is currently 3 flashes
> 
> Also can't see where the option is for the indicators to flash under emergency braking
> 
> ...


I had that problem with the alarm beep.. You need to go into coding, and then long coding.

It's on one of the byte lists.. It doesn't seem to work if you try change it on the option your using now.. Can't remember the name of that menu though.

I've changed mine from leather to cloth an also those diesel as I reckon a Diesel engine must be more nosey. I've. Now got the base option four from full as it's really strong now! But maybe others can shed light on that option.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Bayley said:


> I really want this mod for the summer...
> 
> Have no idea how its done im hoping VAGCOM.


No. You need a roof module that piggybacks onto the main roof module in the boot

Kufatec or SMARTTOP


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Markycambs said:


> Have done some tweaks with vagcom on my 2009 TTS but can't see where the option is to change the number of flashes on the indicators which is currently 3 flashes
> 
> Also can't see where the option is for the indicators to flash under emergency braking


 Comfort turn blinks to 5
Central Electronics: Adaptation: Comfort Turn Signals: Change to 5 (highest setting allowed)
After setting turn ignition off then on again to accept.

Highway Light
Central Electronics: Component 2 - 8K0 910 557 - REGENLICHTSEN: Byte 0: Bit 0 Highway Light Function active

Rain Light
Central Electronics: Component 2 - 8K0 910 557 - REGENLICHTSEN: Byte 0: Bit 1

Hazard lights on ABS
Central Electronics: Byte 16: Bit 2 Emergency Brake Flashing via Turn Signals active



> And lastly why when I try to set the horn to beep when locking the car with the remote, vagcom won't allow me to save the change. It's currently set to 1 which means the indicators flash when locking the car but won't save it when I change the setting to 1


 Lock beep
Central Electronics: Byte 5: Bit 1 Locking Confirmation via Horn active


----------



## Lrihk (Jan 13, 2014)

Came across this online:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... plete-list

Seems pretty handy if they will work on a TT.


----------



## ammo_tt23 (Feb 6, 2014)

Are there any vag commers in the sheffield/south yorkshire area that would like to help a fellow owner tweak?! :roll:


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

m-a-r-k said:


> Markycambs said:
> 
> 
> > Have done some tweaks with vagcom on my 2009 TTS but can't see where the option is to change the number of flashes on the indicators which is currently 3 flashes
> ...


Thanks for everyone's reply on this, will try the changes at the weekend......thanks again


----------



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Very interesting thread! Can someone confirm and explain what the coming home lights are? How long do they stay on for or can you set this? Do you HAVE to do this via vag com? Do all TTS models have footwell lights? 

Lastly, anyone near Bristol who can help me with some vag come tweaks please?


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

m-a-r-k said:


> Comfort turn blinks to 5
> Central Electronics: Adaptation: Comfort Turn Signals: Change to 5 (highest setting allowed)
> After setting turn ignition off then on again to accept.


for some reason on my 2007 TT there is no such option (Comfort Turn Signals) in the drop down menu. The comfort setting is working because the turn signals flash 3 times. Maybe something is missing somewhere in the other coding settings so that I can be able to see this?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Vanu said:


> m-a-r-k said:
> 
> 
> > Comfort turn blinks to 5
> ...


Your car is probably to old, many features were added at the 2010 facelft


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you looked in 46 rather than 09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Have you looked in 46 rather than 09


I cant find it in either for my 2006 model


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

my car is made 08.2006 and first registered 06,2007, probably we have the same problem. Is there such a thing as software update for cars? Like BIOS or drivers for a computer? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

